# It's that time of year.......



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol! Yuuuuuup!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy halloween! Great pics!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol! Yuuuuuup!





DickyT said:


> Happy halloween! Great pics!





ames said:


> Hahahahahaha


Hope you all have a ghoulish night!!:angeldevi

........and FINALLY this prehistoric mind of mine figured out how to quote all of you in the same post (only took about 4 years LOL) :hammer:


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Haha, Happy Halloween!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

TheHiddenAngel said:


> Haha, Happy Halloween!


You too............


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha Awesome! I can't multi quote either! LMAO


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Haha Awesome! I can't multi quote either! LMAO


Well, you go to each person's post that you want to reply to and check the multi "+" box. The + sign gets smaller, letting you know you did it correct. Then you go down to the bottom left of all the posts and you will see the Post Reply box....check that now. You will then see in your reply the quotes from the various posters that you checked, and you reply under each quote.....or you can reply to all of them with one universal reply. Preview your work to see how it went. Hope that makes sense


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

damn, that is way to much work. HAHA ....ty for explaining.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ha! Love the pic Christian. You DO get in the spirit of Halloween. Thanks for the laugh. Enjoy the special night with spirits of both kinds.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Ha! Love the pic Christian. You DO get in the spirit of Halloween. Thanks for the laugh. Enjoy the special night with spirits of both kinds.


I am not going to lie to you Joe, I love Halloween. I don't know if it is because it takes me back to days of youth, spent on what seemed like an endless spooky night of adventure, or something else..........hoooowwwllll! I never understood why it wasn't considered a holiday, but nevertheless, it is celebrated in this household. However, my nights of trick or treating are over......mostly I just scare the pants off myself watching scary flicks LOL. 
Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to check into the Overlook Hotel with the Torrance family, and watch old Jack Nicholson get down to business Ha Ha!! You have a good night as well.....and don't fall for that bag on fire at the front doorstep gag.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

LOL this is great!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha hilarious. It's actually easier and less clicks than reply to each one Rebecca lol. Glad you figured it out. Hope you had a kick ass Halloween.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

STiLL WILL said:


> LOL this is great!


Hell yeah Matt!



ames said:


> Hahaha hilarious. It's actually easier and less clicks than reply to each one Rebecca lol. Glad you figured it out. Hope you had a kick ass Halloween.


I did Ames......I don't think the kiddies had the best weather this year, but I hope the candy helped ease their pain LOL. It's a shame that their Halloween isn't the same as mine once was....sign of the times I guess.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I hear that! Around me they have a time frame kids can trick or treat. I was out til all hours. I guess we ruined it for all the youngins lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> I hear that! Around me they have a time frame kids can trick or treat. I was out til all hours. I guess we ruined it for all the youngins lol


I suppose LOL. Everything seemed better "back in the day". I won't even talk about Christmas.......oh baby!


----------

